# Big Pine during a winter cold snap?



## Chass (Oct 1, 2020)

With 60 degree weather the flats are pretty quiet with the fish pushed offshore...

For a good weather day would you recommend running through the back country to fish out in the Gulf or run out to the Reef in the Atlantic?


----------

